
What if a deadly influenza pandemic broke out today? (2018) - mgsouth
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20181120-what-if-a-deadly-influenza-pandemic-broke-out-today
======
mgsouth
Hypothesized that cytokine storms would be a problem, as in 1918 pandemic, but
also thought it would affect young adults worse.

Also interesting is that someone posted it to HN a year ago, but didn't get
any traction.

